# Hardon Kardon Speakers



## shortymet55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a set of Hardon/ Kardon speakers for my computer. Its a dell and it came with them. I believe there model HK395. I was wondering how they compare to TV speakers (Vizio VX32L), and other computer speakers. I want some surround sound for my TV (and the computer, which i have connected to the TV) and im thinking of just using these speakers. Would I even get better sound or should I use the Vizio speakers? I dont really want to spend money, but i want to use the best of hte Two (or both???)


----------



## whatthehuh (Dec 8, 2007)

Television speakers are usually lacking IMO so adding aftermarket speakers will almost always be an improvement, providing they dont suck  

Try the HK's on your TV. If you like them buy another set. Try listening to some Altec Lancing's as well, I like mine and the price was right. I tried them on my extra TV and they sounded alot better then the ones toshiba used.


----------



## Noir (Dec 12, 2007)

Heh2, for me i would choose altec lansing fx4021, its perfect for my ears.


----------

